# Hydroton



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2008)

Does any one use Hydroton expanded clay pellets for Semi-hydro? I haven't yet, but am soaking them first. I've noticed that most of them are floating - this does not seem good. Shouldn't they absorb the water? I am separating out the ones that float, but do I need to? Is this okay, or did I get a bad batch? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Sep 14, 2008)

There's a lot of past threads here you could search for more info, but for starters, I wouldn't worry if some are floating. Unless they're still all floating after soaking overnight, they're probably fine. I haven't used hydroton on Paphs, but find it works well for Phals, and the Catt-type hybrids I've tried it with.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2008)

Miss Paphiopedilum said:


> Unless they're still all floating after soaking overnight, they're probably fine.



Mine are floating after a week.


----------



## Hera (Sep 14, 2008)

I use it for Phals and they love it. If they are still floating there are probably some air bubbles in the interior of the ball that will never open. I wouldn't worry about it, shouldn't affect the wicking ability.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks. I'll give it a try. If floating doesn't matter that much, then I'll mix them and try. I really like the idea of not having to repot as often, and I can reuse the mix. 

I tend to underwater my plants, and I grow my Phrags sitting in water. Most of my Paphs are in either 100% moss, or a mix of bark and moss to retain the moisture. I'm figuring that S/H will be good for any plant that likes to be wet or moist, like Phrags. For orchids that like to be drier, do you just water less often in S/H? Cattleyas and Phrags are usually not potted in the same medium, and not watered the same, so I find it a bit confusing how both can grow in the media and water.


----------



## Candace (Sep 14, 2008)

I grow 90% of my orchids in semi hydro and my paphs and phrags hated hydroton. I only use it for my other orchids such as cattleyas, dendrobiums etc. They love it.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2008)

Okay, that's completely opposite of what I was thinking. So, constant moisture is okay for orchids that like to dry out between waterings, but is not good for those that like it always wet or moist????
I know others have had success, so why does it work for some people, and not for others?


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Okay, that's completely opposite of what I was thinking. So, constant moisture is okay for orchids that like to dry out between waterings, but is not good for those that like it always wet or moist????
> I know others have had success, so why does it work for some people, and not for others?



Don't know man?? I don't do much SH, but the handful of stuff I have in it is with hydroton, and it's doing fine. I think the air environment is more important than the potting mix in many cases. Lots of airflow and humidity, and you can grow allot of orchids in just about anything.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 14, 2008)

Kevin, boil the hydrotron. 100% will sink. 

I use it for semi hydro and it worked for me. I think there may be better products out there, but we don't have them available in Winnipeg. I have only once seen another brand of clay pellet sold in these parts, and that was only once, when I went back to buy them they were gone.

Kyle


----------



## Candace (Sep 14, 2008)

All leca is not the same. I use another type of leca for my paphs. I'd recommend you look in some old threads-as there are many on semi hydro.

Hydroton wicks poorly, and that's part of the problem as to why paphs especially, don't do well in it. The fine, newer roots dry out too much and I lost quite a few plants in it.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Kyle. I thought I remembered you saying that before, but wasn't sure. I'll give it a try. Do you grow your Phrags and/or Paphs in it? I know you have some other genera.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I grew Phargs, Paphs and Phals in it. All did equally well. Most bloomed, all grew excellent roots. In fact, the phrag longifolium had to be cut out of the pot when I repotted.

I used 1/2 inch hardware cloth to sort out the diffeent sizes of hydrotron. Paph and phrags got small, phals got large.

Again, boiling them makes them sink. I wouldn't soak them, only boil for 5 minutes, let cool, rinse and use. When they cool, they'll sink.

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2008)

What's a pharg!?


----------



## Jorch (Sep 15, 2008)

I was only able to find the medium size hydrotons in Vancouver back when I tried S/H.. I tried it with some NOID phals and catts.. they love it, until winter came. I guess I have the pots (plastic cups, deli containers) too close to the window (for maximum light) and the plants HATED cold wet feet, so I lost them to root rot. :sob:


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Sep 15, 2008)

Boiling them instead of longer soaking, that's a new one for me, I'll definately try that w/ my next batch! Thanks Kyle


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 15, 2008)

Just purchased another large bag of it last week. My Phrags love it, so do many of my Catts!


----------



## philoserenus (Sep 15, 2008)

hydroton is definitely not the best s/h material (since its very poor at wicking water) but itz the best i can get around here too. i dun to have too much of a prob with it--once you get use to how it works, you'll learn to adapt. i use it straight for all my phrags, phals, dends, oncidiums, etc. and use it mixed with bark and spongerock for my paphs and neos. they all seem to love it. definitely lots of air.

PS: for me, the ones that float always go to the bottom of the pot before i put the sinkers ontop.


----------

